# Ring Sling recommendations?



## Moonridden (Mar 12, 2012)

What ring sling is your favorite, and why?

Gathering up baby stuff for this time around. Last time I had a ring sling (years ago), it was one a friend had made. I'm sort of looking into a Maya wrap this time around, but wanted to hear some recommendations before I bought one.

I've got a Beco Butterfly 2 and a Moby Wrap, already ... but can you ever really have too many carriers?


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Bumping up for input. Anyone have any favorites?


----------



## cheerioplaymate (Mar 5, 2013)

We love our Simple Linen Baby Sling by Sakura Bloom (color Driftwood). Here's the link:

http://www.sakurabloom.com/simple-linen-baby-sling-driftwood/

My husband wore it when Little One was a newborn, and I preferred the Moby. Now that our daughter's almost 6 months, I use the ring sling for hip carry, and we both use the Ergo. This sling is great for trips out or walks, but she hasn't fallen asleep in it since she was very little. She loves being able to look around because there's nothing restricting her view. (She's still a little short in the Ergo, and her eyes barely peep out over the shoulder straps.)

We live in Central Texas, and this sling is light enough for our hot summers. It's a double piece of linen, but Sakura makes one that's a single layer if you want something lighter. Ours feels sturdy but is easy to wash in cold on the delicate cycle. (Linen gets softer with each wash.)

It's a little pricy, but I definitely recommend this company!


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

Love my sakura! I bought one after having a moby that I liked ok for newborn stage, and hating the bjorn that someone gave me. Picked up my second one (first was a double linen, second was a single layer linen) during their winter clearance for like half price. I still use it for my 20mo, approx. 35lb DD and have loved the versatility and ease of use. My sister loved using it while we were visiting her in SC and had no problems learning how to tighten it.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Looks like the Sakura is really popular. Over in our reviews it got a 5 star rating as well!

http://www.mothering.com/community/products/boba-carrier-3g/reviews/5749

cheerioplaymate and sassyfirechick - would you two mind sharing your reviews on that page? Here it is.


----------



## laurelmick (Oct 24, 2005)

Sakura bloom linens can't be beat for summer ring sling babywearing! Maya Wrap are also a great choice, at a slightly lower price point. They are cotton vs. linen, and still really breathable!

 Laurel, owner


----------



## J-Day (Aug 7, 2013)

I highly recommend Willow Tree Ring Slings!

https://www.facebook.com/WillowTreeRingSlings?hc_location=stream


----------



## Laureloo (Jun 20, 2011)

I also love my Sakura Bloom ring slings! I was gifted a single layer linen and a double layer silk sling and since my daughter was born 11 months ago not a day has gone by that I haven't used one of them. These days I mostly use them for hip carries and every now and again I'll swing her around onto my back if I'm cooking and don't want her to reach for the pans/knives/etc. She is so happy in the sling and just loves to watch what we're doing and be part of the action. Plus it's super easy to adjust her up or down to nurse if we need to without having to take her out. My daughter is pretty hefty but my husband and I still find the slings to be comfortable...although if I'm going out on a long walk I will usually opt for the Ergo.

Oh, and they're totally gorgeous! I'm going to have to get a few more for myself when they go on sale so I can coordinate with different outfits...


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

There was only one (I think) when my son was born in 2001. I had an Over The Shoulder Baby Holder. I recommend because the unthinkable happened-- he was near to 2yo and in the sling and the rings broke!! He was OK, but I got hold of OTSBH immediately and all I had to do was send mine back, and they sent me another for free, immediately. Their customer service couldn't be beat. HTH.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm a rookie so take this with a grain of salt. DD2 is 13 days old and I really didn't baby wear DD1. I love our maya wrap though. Easy to use, comfy and lightweight. I've only used it twice so far but I only left the house three times with baby. Tiny miss loves it and sleeps like an angel while snuggled up in it.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I haven't tried any of the higher-end brands but I was really happy with the Maya for both of my kids.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

I have this sling. I bought it in 2005 for our daughter and am now using it with our 1-year-old son. He will only let me carry him in a kangaroo-style, front-facing carry so that's what we do. I've liked it. http://www.sweetbottomsbaby.com/TaylorMade-Batik-Cotton-Sling_p_436.html


----------



## Audrey74 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have bought several slings from Lil' Peeper Keepers on Etsy.They are beautifully made (silk or linen) and about 2/3 the cost of the Sakura slings. The shopkeeper is great and will custom make you one for no additional cost. She has dozens of colors to choose from. I would definitely recommend her. I like my Maya wrap too but LPK costs less and they're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## TappinMom (Aug 7, 2013)

I LOVE my Dolcino Wrap Conversion Ring Sling. There is no breaking in needed. It basically comes out soft and supple. My son is 20 months and 26 pounds and we are still using it on a regular basis. We had ours converted by Sleeping Baby Productions (bought through PaxBaby).


----------



## girligoddess (Jul 31, 2010)

I used my Maya wrap through two girls (both were pretty big babies) for a total of 6 years. I LOVED it! Very sturdy material (and pretty) cool enough for summers, and the fused metal ring was not going to break. I felt like I could have carried a 40 pound kid in there, but by 3 my kids walked everywhere, thank goodness. Lot's of extra material to cover up a sleeping or nursing baby. Once my girls were a little big for the moby, they lived in a Maya. Good luck, I think there are so many cute slings, just skip the plastic rings, and go with someone with a reputation so you know the stiching won't undo.


----------



## Sukhada (Jul 24, 2011)

Linen sleeping baby productions. The price and quality are great. Love the shoulder. sleepingbaby.net


----------

